# MP's CLA and Thermopure



## J H (May 13, 2012)

I have a pot of each of these left over from some bundles I brought last year and only just found them again.

Anybody rate them or opinions on them?

I might as well use them and save them going to waste I guess!


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

I've never rated cla, only take it when it's free. And got through half a bottle of thermopure and didn't notice anything either ?


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Mez said:


> I've never rated cla, only take it when it's free. And got through half a bottle of thermopure and didn't notice anything either ?


Yeah most of the stuff i've heard about them is they are both pretty pointless. The people who right reviews on MP's site seem to love it haha

Might just take them anyway since they are free and see if they do work at all?


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

That's all I do, take the free ones. Considering cla used to cost about £20-30 a bottle a few years ago and now they give it away, can't be that good.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

When I used the MP forum I found a lot of unwarranted MP worship going on .

I also saw that any posts criticising them were removed and the posters were sometimes banned ( like me !)


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Gym-pig said:


> When I used the MP forum I found a lot of unwarranted MP worship going on .
> 
> I also saw that any posts criticising them were removed and the posters were sometimes banned ( like me !)


Really!? No wonder all the reviews are so good! :laugh:


----------

